# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  Penal Code of France

## سالي جمعة

To get the penal code of france, click the link below

http://195.83.177.9/upl/pdf/code_33.pdf

----------

